# I'll Show You Mine if You Show Me Yours



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Minipoo...this is for you and anyone else who's sporting a new do.

This is bounced off the thread where I was asking for help with ears from pro groomers or home groomers better than I. Don't laugh. I am very amateur...haven't even had Poodles before these guys. Wouldn't mind some pointers. 

This may not be the complete work. After some time, I often find places I can fix but I really don't have patience to get everything perfectly even with no sticky outies. The legs...I'm not sure what to do with the legs. So any advice is welcome. 

*Before*



*During...too late to go back. :afraid:*



*After (don't laugh)*

Little monkey was falling asleep, as per usual when being groomed. It's awful hard sometimes. lol.







Should I make his top knot shorter? I did trim it down a little bit. But maybe it needs more off? I tried to give it a little bit of a severe look, not so blended. Not sure if I pulled it off. This must look so awful to pro groomers. Akkk. I really don't know what I'm doing...just experimenting I guess. So that's it.

Anyone else have a brand new do that's a change from before?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

This look is such a personal choice. I like a good topknot so would vote not to reduce the size. He certainly looks like a boy poodle now!

Good job!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it! Willow's topknot is always droopy...I would love a fuller one... But she IS apricot. Good job!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the top knot! I wouldn't shorten it. Im not a groomer but I think you did a great job on his ears. He looks very cute! Stella is going to the groomer this Sat and I don't know if Im going to change anything on her yet. I might just neaten her up a bit, she is getting a bit shaggy in places. I will be sure to post the after photos if I do end up changing things. 
Her photo below was taken about 2 weeks ago I think.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think his ears look great! You did good on his head too....it's really a boy look!
Why don't you just do a Miami clip ...... short all over with nice bracelets! He's got a cute little body that can pull it off I bet!
No changes for Molly though..........I love her looking prissy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks great!! I love his topknot. What attachment comb did you end up doing on his ears?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it looks just adorable - really suits him well!
Are you going to do the same for Maurice?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I did Willow this am.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

TP... I inboxes you!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh!!! I love it PB! How did you shorten the hair on the ears? clippers? scissors? I am thinking of doing that with Chanter.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Details in her "Calling all pro or home groomers" post.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm so late getting back to this...had visitors last night. Thanks so much for all your input. Let's see, to think back to answer some questions...I used a #2 attachment comb on his body like I always do these days and found that it wasn't doing the trick on the ears so I switched to a #4. Then on the edges, try as I did to get it all with the clippers, that just wouldn't work right. So, I wound up using scissors and holding the ear as was advised on that other thread....keeping my fingers or thumb at the edge, sticking out just a tad so as not to cut the ear. They're not exactly uniform. I wasn't sure what to do at the bottom so one is sort of rounded and the other isn't but I think the rounded one is wrong looking. lol. Looking at him this morning, one might be a little shorter than the other unless he's just holding it funny. So there may be some more tweaking. 

I do quite a bit of scissoring and usually make quite a mess of things. LOL. I need to watch more videos of shaping things correctly to go with his great conformation. I'm probably making him look worse or changing lines and things. I don't know.

The legs....not sure I want to do bracelets. I'm kind of liking that look where they have thicker hair than the body, but sort of even all the way down. On the other hand, I really don't want too much hair to go through when brushing. So shorter is better for me this summer when I'm so busy and better for Matisse when it's hot and they're outside so much getting messed up. So maybe a happy medium between really short to the bone and that super full look. I don't know.

Okay, will leave top knot how it is. That was another tough decision...whether to blend it into the ears or make it more severe by cutting a vertical path along side. I don't quite think I'm doing it exactly right but it looks more defined I guess.

Hopetocurl, Willow looks fantastic and her little floppy top knot looks nice and casual. So, apricots have looser hair? I like that casual, wispy look on my hair. I would hate one of those old lady, helmet head (as my daughter use to call it) hair dos where everything is tightly in place....like Matisse's. haha. Seriously. 

I'm not sure yet if I'll do Maurice. I sure thought about it but haven't come to a conclusion yet. 

Oh, Run Chanter, go for it. I bet this will be super easy for summer time and keeping the maintenance low. I can tell he feels comfortable without all that hair. It will be cool, good circulation in the ears and easy. AND cute! lol.

Oh Molly! It would be a shame for you to look so boyish...you have a reputation to maintain. Your girlie, feminine look, with your lovely, flowing hair is perfect for you Molly. (From your friend, Matisse)

Well thank you guys. If you make any changes, post your pics. Or when you get Stella done Angel, show us for sure! She's such a pretty dog...awesome color. I always love tips and am very receptive to constructive criticism. So if you see anything that looks off, like if I'm messing up his conformation...tell me! I think his legs might look a little like 2x4s. I'll try to get a better picture to show later one. I remember a post way back where someone, I think a pro groomer (not even sure if that person is still here) said something critical to the general forum implying that home groomers were ridiculous to be messing with their dogs, that they should go to a pro and how it was so absurd that people would come on here and say how wonderful their dogs look when they look terrible. I don't want to be one of those people on the receiving end of anyone saying how marvelous my dog looks when I've probably completely botched it. Okay? So, be sure, if you have any tips to improve my skill or lack thereof, please share. LOL. (true story)


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously....your guy looks amazing. I think the new cut fits him better. He's so cute


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> TP... I inboxes you!



? I don't have a private message from you?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> ? I don't have a private message from you?


Ok, that explains a lot! I sent again... hope you get it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Naira said:


> Seriously....your guy looks amazing. I think the new cut fits him better. He's so cute


Wow. Thank you Naira. That's really nice. It was a little shocking to make such a change. But I guess I was tired of his Cocker Spaniel ears and he just looked kind of draggy. All that glamour is cool for a while but I got tired of it so off with the ears! lol. It's a little weird to get use to but on the other hand, he does look cute to me. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You're too hard on yourself!!
I'm not a fan of long ears, so I'm a HUGE fan of Matisse's new do!! 

I think the only thing I would adjust is the trimming his "armpit" hair or chest hair as from the front, his legs look a bit short and stumpy. From the side, you can tell he has nice long/proportionate legs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Locket said:


> You're too hard on yourself!!
> I'm not a fan of long ears, so I'm a HUGE fan of Matisse's new do!!
> 
> I think the only thing I would adjust is the trimming his "armpit" hair or chest hair as from the front, his legs look a bit short and stumpy. From the side, you can tell he has nice long/proportionate legs.


Funny you should say that. ROFLOL! I just trimmed his arm pit hair today and kind of under the chest and trimmed up his base ball bat legs a little bit. And now I see this. hahaha. I do a little bit, then watch him for a day or so, do a little more. lol. Thanks so much for the tip. If I get my nerve up, I'll take another photo when I'm finished with the last touches and then see what the verdict is. I'll be ready to run. haha. Thanks for your nice post!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I did it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> I did it!


Wha??? No pictures??? I DEMAND pictures....as big as possible. OMG! You've joined the ranks of the brave. How does he look? I expect to see pictures by tomorrow! ..... here or your own thread...doesn't matter. :aetsch:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer's tk was about that full last time he had fully shaved ears. I like the new doo!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Wha??? No pictures??? I DEMAND pictures....as big as possible. OMG! You've joined the ranks of the brave. How does he look? I expect to see pictures by tomorrow! ..... here or your own thread...doesn't matter. :aetsch:


Ha! My camera batter died so I juicing it up today. Promise me you don't laugh. I think Chanter looked a bit mad after I took off the hair off his ears. And his topknot is very soft and floppy. The kids loved his ears!

One thing I noticed is that now his face looks very slim and the rest of his body is poofy even though I took fur off all over...so it looks unbalanced. I left his pom on his tail...love that thing and that doesn't really go. He had more bounce in his step this morning!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Ha! My camera batter died so I juicing it up today. Promise me you don't laugh. I think Chanter looked a bit mad after I took off the hair off his ears. And his topknot is very soft and floppy. The kids loved his ears!
> 
> One thing I noticed is that now his face looks very slim and the rest of his body is poofy even though I took fur off all over...so it looks unbalanced. I left his pom on his tail...love that thing and that doesn't really go. He had more bounce in his step this morning!


I know what you mean about the head looking sort of thin compared to the body. But I have a feeling it's really not going to seem unbalanced once we get use to it. We're so use to seeing that big head coming at us with those huge, hairy ears and now it's like, _whoa! where did it go?_ haha.

Well...can't wait to see Chanter.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Ok, that explains a lot! I sent again... hope you get it!



Did you get my reply, it is time sensitive!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I did! Thank you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Poodlebeguiled*, BRAVO! You did a _wonderful_ job restyling Matisse's trim. :clap2: You are a bold one, and it sure paid off!!:adore: (I may go "Van Gogh" on Chagall one day, perhaps when he's older and my brushing arm is too!) :becky: I really like being able to see more of Matisse's lovely face. He has a _beautiful_ head, and the shape of his eyes is so poodley_ perfect!  _Then again, he _is _a Valcopy toy!  Hope you're enjoying his new look. I think it really suits him!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Chagall'smom! That's a really generously proportioned compliment on my job. Thank you so much. I think a pro groomer would be cringing looking at the job. But for a home job from a beginner like me and combined with his cuteness, I can manage to see past some of the rough edges. I did do a little more shortening of some places on him...legs, under chest and so forth. So, stand by...I might post another picture when he's all cleaned up again. As far as his good Poodley looks, that credit goes to his breeder, not me. 

Thanks so much.



Don't know if for Chagall it's VanGogh,
Maybe a bit of a slant,
He could sport anything though,
Even a hint of Rembrandt

You could keep him just this way,
Or choose from styles galore,
He's debonair every day
So either or, Chagall we'll adore.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Hello KC!!!! She has some personality....lol*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Who's KC and what are you talking about? lol. :dontknow:


----------

